# Blue Leg Band



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anybody have any information on this band? The band shows a lot of wear with the only numbers stamped into it being "50". The inside and outside of the band were originally blue. This was the only band on the bird.

Any information would be helpful.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats a really sweet band, cant say that I have heard of any like that... What would be the point if there is no way to report it...


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

call the band hotline and ask them, seems to me it must be a really old goose to have that kind of wear on the band, also i wonder if the other numbers got wore off or if those were the only numbers ever on there, would be interesting to find out. Congrats on the unique band, never seen anything like that :beer:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

looks like it may have been an old reward band... (not sure how the old styles worked, or even if that is what is is)

maybe to other band wore off???


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

I was hoping that it was a reward band but it is unclear. For the size of the bird it was an older bird. The picture does no justice regarding size.

I'm thinking that if this bird contained anymore information it would have had to be on another band. The band is still thick enough that any other lettering should still exist.

I am kind of thinking that it is an escapee. If you Google "ifish unusual bands" it comes up with similar bands that are on Canadians. It would appear as a lot of these were escapees. I know the Bismarck zoo had a snow and blue a couple of years with similar bands on. Either way it would still be cool to find out where this bird came from!


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Got a band kinda lilke that one years ago on an eagle head. All it had on it was 38. There was no blue on it like yours though. I called the hotline and they told me they had no clue. Then I got a certificate saying they had no clue. Years later (cant remember who) said they thought it may have been a zoo bird that had escaped. Visiting a couple zoos with the family this summer I did notice that every bird has a simply numbered band on it. Whether this is the case I do not know. Your band kinda bums me out really.....I had a one and only on my lanyard till this post!!!! LOL :beer: Congrats

INhonker1


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I would think it came from a zoo.

Someone might have brought a winged snow goose to a zoo and then the bird healed and flew away back into the wild.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Defintely a private band and more than likely you will never find out any information on it.


----------

